# Ozello pictures



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, some of my pics- I was a one picture takin dude, so bear with me.


total was 8 reds, 3 trout.





























































































that is all~ 


L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Whoops, forgot about this one! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

my son took these two shots...

plump little trout couldn't resist the grey deer hair slider I posted in the fly section.
It appears I'm trying to talk, but nothing is coming out. 









captnron poling me and my son around on his gladesman, thanks ron.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

> Whoops, forgot about this one!  ;D ;D ;D


Now that's funny. ;D ;D ;D

In the preceeding pictures you state that you are "one picture taking dude"  Who's the guy copping a squat on the bow of your boat?;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you LR, that was the one I was missing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great pictures! Wish I could have been there. :-[ Can't wait to hear the story behind the convertible motor trim.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

> Great pictures! Wish I could have been there.  :-[  Can't wait to hear the story behind the convertible motor trim.
> 
> Cheers


Let's just say IT ROCKS! ;D ;D ;D

Welcome to the Rock Garden


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Whoops, forgot about this one!  ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> Now that's funny. ;D ;D ;D
> ...



since i was solo fishing i had to prop the camera and use the 10 sec delay to get all the shots with fish and being on the front.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Not much of a fish, but he and his twin brother were all we ended up with all day. 










The rocks were crazy, but from what I saw, Ozello is an amazing place. I'll defintiely be making another trip. I need another shot at those huge schools of reds that we spooked.

Elie


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I only managed to take 1 picture all weekend  This is the red I got on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> I only managed to take 1 picture all weekend  This is the red I got on Saturday afternoon.



thats 1 more redfish than I caught!


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

We had a blast as Satty was Redfish and Sunday was trout. Like everyone else has already said, THANK YOU to Bill,Ron,Micro, and the people we got to meet.

Tight Lines
Kevin


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of a fat trout caught by Kevin B. his ride...


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey JRH,

post a picture of your prop, just to show people sample damage.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks to all for a fun weekend.
one of the 4 reds i caught over the weekend








Why can't i post a pic????????????


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

You're missing a / on the last [ img]. The second one should be: [ /img] (but no spaces)

Here you go:


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks JRH :-[ BTW i bent the crap out of my prop, but it was worth it ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Hey JRH,
> 
> post a picture of your prop, just to show people sample damage.


 ;D ;D


Total tally for me was 3 rocks and 1 old crab trap. The last rock I hit on Sunday did the damage. Kinda hard to tell from the pics...just looks like a lot of "cup":





















-Jason


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Bill (sea-n-spots) asked me to put up this picture of the wildlife he ran off when he set up Saturday.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Everyone,

I had a blast. A big thanks to Sea-n-spots, your wife, and friends. The food was awesome. And who made those beans? They were the best I have ever had. Someone please post the recipe. Captnron, thanks! Deerfly, it was great to meet you and again thanks!

Besides the food the highlight of the event for me was getting to go out on other folks boats. That was my first time out in a Gladesmen. Very cool little boat. I have a lot of respect for those of you who fish from a Gladesmen. They are serious microskiffs. Hardcore all the way. How about Pugar debuting the new Gheenoe? We were the first ones to get to see and test drive it! Who the heck lets you take hull number one out in a rock garden?  I had a blast taking out to the Gulf with Eatme. The best part was coming back and Pugar was out there in my boat looking for us ;D

To everyone I met for the first time. Lets do it again soon. Maybe east coast next  


*Here is the Sunday morning sunrise. The 2nd picture is one of my favorites.



















All I can say is Skinnyreds is lucky I did not find this boat first. ;D You are one luck man.










Whitesnook, Glad you made it bud. We followed LoneRanger out into the gulf only to try and find our way back to the ramp. Navigating the rock garden for the first time is scary stuff.










Here is some diversity training ;D The whole reason I started this site was because I believed that what boat you owned really did not matter. We all like to fish out of our smallboats. Mission accomplished. 










Man I need help with names sometimes. 










Proud papa. Showing of the Gheenoe Low Tide 25. Thanks for making the long drive and bringing it out. 










Beavis, as soon as I saw Tanner getting towed back I new a rash of s&*t was coming ;D Thanks for taking me out on your boat.










I may be a Gheenoe guy but this thing is beautiful.










Yep, I got a money shot too ;D 










Tanner has the confidence of a captain going down with his ship in this shot.










UFO (unidentified floating object) ;D......JK. the Flatstalkers were way bigger in person than I had expected. Thanks to sea-n-spots for bringing them out for people to try.










Another money shot! The new Gheenoe Low Tide 25. This one will probably end up on the front page of the site sometime this week.










The post goes something like this.......
I just bought a highsider and want to put a platform on it. Can anyone give me suggestions?

I am always going to respond with this picture from now on. ;D Plywood and c-clamps. Simple and functional.










Clark, coming back from the gulf in the new Gheenoe Low Tide 25.










Its one thing to look over and see someone took your boat out. Its another to look over and see it was the guy who built it.*










Thanks again everyone. You all rock. I consider it a privilege to host the site and forum.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Great shots Tom. I'm going to repectfully dissagree with your choice on the featured picture for next month. I vote for the money shot - It's a classic. The members of the Rock Garden Fishing Team are talking about using the picture as part of our logo. ;D ;D ;D Rock On!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom, way cool pic's, especially the hi-sider poling platform. That guy is a genius, did you get his name? 

Trying to get the baked bean recipe, but the missus may be trying to leverage that into more honey-doo's or something. We'll have to see how that plays out. Worse case I can call her mom. 

Never realized what a shutterbug you are either, but I'm a little disappointed you didn't get any pic's of me casting your garage sale fly rod 80' or so into the wind.  That would have covered the fly casting lessons we promised but never never had. :-/

oh yeah, here's the latest pic of that trout I caught...









blackened, with a little green and red on the side.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pic of you dinner. You are right about missing some photo ops. There is always the next gathering.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice shots Tom


----------



## skiffangler (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where the gas tank was located and what size it was on the New generation white classic that Pugar had.???????

and also has skinnyreds glades siff been on flip pallots fishing show, because i could swear it has. thanks


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

> Does anyone know where the gas tank was located and what size it was on the New generation white classic that Pugar had.???????
> 
> and also has skinnyreds glades siff been on flip pallots fishing show, because i could swear it has. thanks


It was on the floor in front of the transom.

and Yes


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Beavis & Tom

Great photos of the boat, and I appreciate all of the kind words that have been given. I don't think that I could be much happier with the boat then I am right now. It seems to be everything that I want and does everything that I ask of it. It is stable esp. for the size of the boat, floats shallow, and sips gas which especialy nice based on the gas prices right now.

Skiffangler,
To answer your question, yes it was in I believe two episodes of this past season of Flip's show, it has a lot of features that may or may not ever be duplicated again, fortunately for me it came up for sale as I was in the process of ordering a new one, when I received a call from a close friend in reference to the boat and I was able to scoop it up. If you have any questions or need any other pictures feel free to to ask me & I'll do my best to provide the info or pictures.

Special thanks to the West Coast Clan, I'm glad I had the opportunity to meet you guys as well as others and also to relocate a ramp that I was at a couple of years ago that I wasn't sure if I could find again.

Looking forward to the next gathering.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Man, that Gladesmen inthe sunrise is a sweet boat!!  I hope that dude that owns flips boat is using all that good mojo!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> Man, that Gladesmen inthe sunrise is a sweet boat!!  ......!


You should have seen the one in the sunset.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed it but house was breaking down

Next time for sure


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Man Ive been gone tooooooooooo long. Mabye its time to get back in the game.

AC


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on back!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> Man Ive been gone tooooooooooo long. Mabye its time to get back in the game.
> 
> AC


Bout time. Welcome back. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

_Man Ive been gone tooooooooo long. Maybe its time to get back in the game. 

AC_


funny, I was thinking the EXACT same thing :-[


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Man Ive been gone tooooooooo long. Maybe its time to get back in the game.
> 
> AC_
> 
> ...


It's gonna cost you. ;D ;D ;D

Welcome back texuhcan. 

Do you really miss falling off platforms? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Dude Thresh,

What ya got that Sterling pic in your avatar for. Thats funny.....


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

It's this Sterling pic! You know I_ always_ stay away from controversy!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ;D HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA ;D


that is a CLASSIC!





L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

See this topic for the whole story.

 Taken from another forum - Sterling


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

did that really just go right over your head?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

> ...You know I_ always_ stay away from controversy!


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

It always seems to find you then. : You can run but you can't hide. [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

Want to talk about the B2?


----------

